

LazerCatz - 8-Bit Multiplayer Shooter - NodeKO Entry - jmhobbs
http://lazercatz.no.de/

======
thelittleguy
Hey, this is pretty cool! But could you perhaps put an indicator around your
character so that you can instantly see which character is yours ? Other than
that, nice job xD

~~~
jmhobbs
Thanks! We've got lots of plans for the future, but right now we can't change
anything until the voting ends on Friday.

In the mean time, if you select the first character (with the headband) you
will be the only one on your screen with his look. It's just how it works
right now :-)

------
jmhobbs
I should note it's only been tested with Chrome, Firefox and (I think) Safari.

------
thelittleguy
Uhm.. What exactly am I supposed to do there ? It's just an image :/

~~~
wccrawford
Use the keyboard. It's Canvas, not an image.

